# SRRV medical exam ?



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Anyone know what exactly the medical exam consists of or what they're looking for ? AIDS, drug use ? I'm clean and green on those.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Medical-Certificate.pdf



Chest X-Ray
Blood test: RPR/VDRL
Urinalysis
Stool analysis for parasites


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Most appreciated 👍.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Medical-Certificate.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Making application being not approved or why?


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Oh no going through the approval process. I'm just asking questions because I don't like surprises.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Keep us updated on your progress for this. I will be going through this next year.
I plan to use the balikbayan visa first.

I am curious which SRRV option you picked out?

I was going to use the Human Touch but since they changed the age requirements which was the only real incentive I have to wait, and even when I am old enough I see no benefit to that visa at all now. 

The Classic would be my choice at least I could use the 10k to rent a house.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only a question/observation but if you can avail the Balakbayan visa then why not apply for the 13A visa once you are here or better still whilst in your home country and negate the 1 year probationary period? Instead of the SRRV?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I will be looking more into it sure. But she will be going through naturalization soon which seems to effect the 13a somehow with that whole dual citizen process she will have to complete. 

I just don't know enough about the 13a other than the one year I get when I step off the plane with her which is enough time for me to wait and qualify for the SRRV without having to get visas. The SRRV is more attractive to me because it offers me much more protection should anything happen. But I will certainly be looking at the 13a much more and then basing my decision off of her future behavior towards me.

To be real serious about it I dunno if she likes me enough to want to sponsor me I mean geez that is asking a lot of someone.😇


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

There are plenty here that are on 13A's and can offer help and advice. Was only a suggestion to save you dollars going through the SRRV scenario.
Good luck with your choices.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

louiedepalma said:


> I just don't know enough about the 13a other than the one year I get when I step off the plane with her which is enough time for me to wait and qualify for the SRRV without having to get visas.


 The one year at arriving is NOT 13a, thats Balinkbayan, which you can get ONLY if your wife arrive together with you.
With a 13a you can enter without your wife.



louiedepalma said:


> The SRRV is more attractive to me because it offers me much more protection should anything happen. But I will certainly be looking at the 13a much more and then basing my decision off of her future behavior towards me.


 I dont know if the NEW Visas are decided yet, they were close to last March. But I suppouse there will be "visitors visa" after the change too and if so you can have that as BACKUP during you find other solution if 13a would end. Although some live in Phils at "tourist visa" for ever  just taking a trip abroad before it cant be extended anymore.

NOTE. When covid started the Phil government BROKE the deal for SRRV who werent in Phils, when it started, didnt let them back to their homes in Phils!!! (Then added problem by they found out many mainly YOUNG chineese had missused it to not needing work permut to work in Phils.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

From my limited knowledge the SRRV and tourist visa has similar yearly costs. The 13a is only a couple of hundred pesos and balikbayan is free, excluding a flight out yearly. As I currently intend to travel home yearly the balikbayan works for me.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

From what I have read online and from other members here and other sites is that the 13A can be secured in your home country if married to a Filipina and negate firstly the the Balakbayan process or visitor visor to accomplish a 13A in country, 13A in the Philippines involves a 12 month probationary period then reapply for permanent as opposed one process in your own country.

Honestly if I was married to a lovely lady here I would be getting the 13A and not the SRRV, but each to their own.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> From what I have read online and from other members here and other sites is that the 13A can be secured in your home country if married to a Filipina and negate firstly the the Balakbayan process or visitor visor to accomplish a 13A in country, 13A in the Philippines involves a 12 month probationary period then reapply for permanent as opposed one process in your own country.
> 
> Honestly if I was married to a lovely lady here I would be getting the 13A and not the SRRV, but each to their own.
> 
> ...


I got my 13a completed through the mail in the US it took about 2 months but if I had lived much closer to the state of Chicago it could have been completed much sooner, I've heard of guys getting theirs within a week in California.

The only thing they don't issue you is the ACR card and so once you arrive you apply for that, they also still have you check in with their own Doctors it's an all-day process in redundancies.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Well Louiedepalma, not much I can add the these other responses.

I would suggest looking at and signing up for what's called "visa journey" and all the same questions there and there is a Philippine specific category


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> The one year at arriving is NOT 13a, thats Balinkbayan, which you can get ONLY if your wife arrive together with you.
> With a 13a you can enter without your wife.


Wow thanks for this. She is ready to go back there now but I have been waiting because I have something to finish here that will take 1-2 months, and really wanted the balikbayan visa. We will be staying near her province at least a couple months which is a long trip to immigration. A boat and hotel. I didn't know there was a way to enter without her being on the same flight aside from the tourist visa.

She could go back there sooner and find us a house to rent. Even better without me around she would get a good deal.
I didn't want to hotel or stay with her family; they have 10 people living in their house. She says no problem and I am sure it is not. But really I wonder how she will feel using a bucket again for the toilet/shower no seat on the toilet or cooking outside on a fire after years of modern living while she stays with her parents.

I will call about this tomorrow. I wonder if we could go in person to Chicago and get the 13a visa processed faster.
Also I am going to assume you don't need a throw away ticket if you get the 13a?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> Wow thanks for this. She is ready to go back there now but I have been waiting because I have something to finish here that will take 1-2 months, and really wanted the balikbayan visa. We will be staying near her province at least a couple months which is a long trip to immigration. A boat and hotel. I didn't know there was a way to enter without her being on the same flight aside from the tourist visa.
> 
> She could go back there sooner and find us a house to rent. Even better without me around she would get a good deal.
> I didn't want to hotel or stay with her family; they have 10 people living in their house. She says no problem and I am sure it is not. But really I wonder how she will feel using a bucket again for the toilet/shower no seat on the toilet or cooking outside on a fire after years of modern living while she stays with her parents.
> ...


Yes, you could get this all done in Chicago before you leave. Here's the link to the Chicago Philippine Consulate all the paperwork is downloadable so the two files needed are listed under "IMMIGRANT VISA" Chicago Consulate downloads

Here's the two files:

Non-Immigrant Visa

Spousal letter of petition

more information from Chicago Consulate on 13a


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you still want to enter on a balikbayan meet your wife somewhere like Hong Kong then you can still enter together. A round trip to HK would be inexpensive.


----------

